# headset



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, what kind of headset I need for a caad 10 2012.. I think is not the same than caad 9 , its not 1'' 1/8??

thanks


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

sorry to jack your thread but here I go anyway 

do I have to buy a whole headset to go from this 


IMAG0853 by sdsdcv, 

to a zero stack headset cap? this...


IMAG0852 by sdsdcv,


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

you have same thing than me.. but the FSA headset is not zero mm but about 10mm I think


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

shotojs78 said:


> you have same thing than me.. but the FSA headset is not zero mm but about 10mm I think



yeah  I don't know what they are called ... short stack , zero stack something like that .... I had to change the top bearing when I put that on too... a friend gave them to me and I can't trade between the caad10 and caad9 because the steerer has been cut


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

You don't need a whole headset, just the top cover. Ask your shop, they'll probably have a couple floating around in a spare parts bin from other people who swapped.

The CAAD10 has a headset with a 1-1/8" and 1-1/4" lower, whereas the CAAD8/9 had a plain 1-1/8." Top covers between the two should be compatible because I swapped the 8.5mm FSA cover from my CAAD8 to my CAAD10 and have been running it without problems.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

someone has a link where we can buy an headset for that?? my lbs is too far.... better online.. suggestions??

thanks


----------

